# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Is this Test E Legit? 300 mg/ml, 10 ml vials. Lab name Edited for safety

## ShayZ

Any helps appreciated. I googled the lab name and found nothing, although I didnt expect to anyhow lol. I dont see any expiration date or batch no's or anything.
It Says Test E 300 mL
Size Matters
10 ml sterile

----------


## aPlinker

> Any helps appreciated. I googled the lab name and found nothing, although I didnt expect to anyhow lol. I dont see any expiration date or batch no's or anything.
> It Says Test E 300 mL
> Size Matters
> 10 ml sterile


Didn't you post in the misc.

edit, price,marcus Would PM but I kno u cant send anything back

----------


## ShayZ

edit, price, marcus

----------


## ShayZ

bump

----------


## emilm

is the lab name "Edited"?

----------


## methan

this stuff looks like a home made gear.

----------


## marcus300

No price talk please,

----------


## Brewster

You cant source check that stuff.
Who ever u bought it from probly made it themselves.

----------

